
The Anxiety of Learning (2002) - celadevra_
https://hbr.org/2002/03/the-anxiety-of-learning
======
celadevra_
I submit this for discussion for I worry that in our current self-isolation
due to the endemic, could we self-impose coersive persuasion that make us even
more isolated from the society and the reality?

